# Yet another Tinc sexing question...



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I posted this a while ago, but didn't give a good profile shot. i made one tonight. Girth wants me to label this as a female, but she's got good sized toepads. i bought a subadult pair from patrick nabors almost 2 years ago, but i lost the "male" almost a year ago. "she" was always much larger than the "male" so here are a few shots.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

This one's tricky. Size wise I say female, toepads say male, and Patrick says female. Patrick knows this stuff very well though and didn't let me down with my pair, so I'm going to trust him on this one.

Jordan


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

well thats the problem. i got them mixed up which was which when the came from patrick. i always just assumed this was the female based on size differences, the other ones toepads were also slightly larger, but not by much


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

from toes id say female.
on a side note my male cobalt is considerably larger than the female, so it isnt always the case where famales are larger. she is healthy and they lay on a regular basis 5-7 good eggs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I post a male azureus with bigger toepads than that, and it has people screaming "female!" yet you post this frog and the toepads seem to be male :lol: 

IMO its a girl.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I say female. Body and toes say it for me.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

*frog sexing*

I also got a pair of the alanis from patrick some time ago. Compared to the pair I have I would say that I am almost sure that is a female. That frog looks exactly like my female whereas the male is much smaller, has less of an arch in his back and usually has a much leaner mid section. Anyway I say FEMALE!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> I post a male azureus with bigger toepads than that, and it has people screaming "female!" yet you post this frog and the toepads seem to be male :lol:
> 
> IMO its a girl.


You also had a very interesting story along with yours... Just admit, if its a male, its a pansy. :lol: 

Regarding the tinc at question. I honestly have no clue. Too many similarities to both sexes. They should just make some litmus paper sex test. It would go...

Place frog on paper in a temp. container.
Wait 1 hour.
Remove frog.

If blue-male. If pink-female.

Boy that would be nice.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

YEah, that frog sex paper would be nice.

Along with the azureus bit - funny thing was out of the group that the former owner raised up (talked to him a couple days ago) it turns out this was the most dominant male in the group! And the biggest, best female. Meanwhile, the "second best" pair are breeding like rabbits and have produced huge amounts of tads.... ugh.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

the sexing paper is probably doable with some sort of immunostaining assay... find sex hormones for male and female, develop blue and pink corresponding stained antibodies... put frog on a piece of paper for a bit... then wash the paper with both antibody solutions and which ever one sticks will be pink or blue and tell you. right?


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

ok now that we have that one figured out, lets develop a frog pregnancy test richard.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah well, having a female gravid (not pregnant... isn't that for internal fertilization cases? what really is the difference between the two terms? shelled eggs vs. non-shelled eggs?) doesn't get you fertile eggs... just means that if the male plays his cards right he might have a chance at it lol.


----------

